# PRAYERS FOR Shadslingers family



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Loy's father fell and broke his Pelvis. Loy was at the Hosp. with him yesterday. I don't know any other details Please keep them in your Prayers.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Will do. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Talked to Loy about noon today. His dad is in a Ft Worth area rehab facility. Doing well but in some pain as you can imagine.
His mom also fell but thankful she is only bruised and sore.
Prayers said for both of them.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks for the update, my prayers are sent!


----------



## HAYWIREZ (Aug 9, 2006)

Prayers sent


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Prayers sent


Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


----------



## MrTroutsnot (Dec 6, 2012)

Prayers lifted.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Prayers sent


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Loy, I am really sorry to hear about this. Falls are a huge danger for people our parents age. So far this year my mom has fallen twice seriously, and my dad once. They have each broken bones this year falling. Fracturing hips, femurs near the pelvis, or the pelvis itself is extremely serious.

We have all heard sayings to do with a calendar year. I have said "2013 has been so mean" this year.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

thoughts and prayers to loy's dad and his family


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Prayers sent.


----------



## BmacBmac1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Loy my thoughts and prayers are with your family.

If I can help on any way let me know.

Billy


----------



## ranger374v (Dec 23, 2010)

Prayers sent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## james79 (Nov 30, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

A boat load of prayers sent to Loy and his Family.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Prayers going out!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

Prayers sent. God speed.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Prayers sent for Loy and his family.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

prayers sent for a speedy recovery.

sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Prayers sent for your Dad.


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

prayers sent for Loys family..


----------



## Cajun Quack (Sep 7, 2013)

Very sorry to hear about them falling. Prayers sent. 

-Dusty


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Prayer sent.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Praying for your whole family Loy. Hang in there buddy.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

for Loy's dad & whole family for complete recovery


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

Prayers sent for Loy and his folks. Wish them all the best.


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Prayers sent


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Prayers up for Loy and his parents....


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The 2cool family is my second one, and I did start out holding up pretty good at first when I read this post, but those who know me understand I am close to my folks and get anxious about them when they have trouble. 
So I did not last long before the tears fell when I read your posts.
Thanks 2coolers, those prayers make a difference.

Dad is recovering well in a very good facility, the Texas Rehabilitation Hospital in downtown Fort Worth. 
He is in a lot of pain and going is slow, but physical therapy and occupational therapy are working well to help him heal and regain functioning to his previous level.
My sister and her husband are saints, and have been helping them get along as they live just up the street from where mom and dad just moved.
Thanks again everyone and those prayers help in a way that no medical or scientific/technological advancement can.
They go up to the one who is charge, and he loves us.
And that is the most powerful force there is.
SS


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> The 2cool family is my second one, and I did start out holding up pretty good at first when I read this post, but those who know me understand I am close to my folks and get anxious about them when they have trouble.
> So I did not last long before the tears fell when I read your posts.
> Thanks 2coolers, those prayers make a difference.
> 
> ...


Amen to that. Glad to hear they are doing better.


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Prayers sent, hoping for the best recovery possible for Loy's folks.

Renny


----------



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

Prayers sent. Hope everything is good


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks for the update, Loy. My mother is going through something similar, including an unanticipated move to Houston from Ohio. I and she are lucky I have two brothers who ended up here too.


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Praying for y'all, Loy!


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Keep the faith Loy, and God's Speed to you dad on his recovery.


----------



## hookedrknot (May 23, 2013)

sorry to hear this hope he gets well soon prayers sent


----------



## creeker (Feb 14, 2005)

Loy - +1 on the comments - hope your folks get back up to speed.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks everyone, I do appreciate it.


----------



## tufffish (May 11, 2006)

hey loy, hope your dad gets better soon. hope to see you on the water soon.


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Prayers Sent*

I wish your dad all good luck and a speedy recovery.
Terry


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

prayers sent.


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

Prayers sent!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------

